# What's the max length bar for 394xp



## IanB22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Can you go to 50, 60, 70 inches and just keep your depth gauges tuned to take really shallow cuts and run skip length chain?

Max cut would probably be around 65" on a large bar like that, but just wondering if I NEED TO got to a 3120 for that once in 5 year cut that I run into everyone and then.

Thanks guys.


394xp w/ 33" & 42" Bars - Full Comp Full Chisel - 36" Granberg Alaskan Mill 
455 Rancher w/ 20" Bar - Semi Chisel
Husqvarna Forestry Helmet & Full Wrap Chaps


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 5, 2015)

There was a guy in Mississippi running a 60" milling on a 394.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 5, 2015)

I run a 60" on my ported 395xp but I run full skip chain, it's not something I'd do daily but it'll do it in Doug fir and cedar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmmm...good to know the 60" is reasonable with the full-skip. Hate the finish on full-skip but at least I know of someone who has done it. Thanks for the answers guys!


394xp w/ 33" & 42" Bars - Full Comp Full Chisel - 36" Granberg Alaskan Mill 
455 Rancher w/ 20" Bar - Semi Chisel
Husqvarna Forestry Helmet & Full Wrap Chaps


----------



## Skeans (Jan 5, 2015)

If you are going to do it a lot you may look into a 50"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (Jan 5, 2015)

It's not common for me to need a bar that big but twice this year I came across a 60" spread that I wanted to mill through and keep the full width, alas my bar and mill prevented it and I hate not getting the absolute best cuts from a find.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh I'm not milling and have no experience with milling, mine is for dropping oversize and special order logs such as poles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

